# SlimCookie's 2019 Landscape Lighting Project



## SlimCookie (Aug 14, 2019)

I wanted to start a thread to keep my questions and progress in one place with updates.

I am in the beginning stages of planning my own landscape lighting project. During the planning phase, questions arise and hopefully they're easy to answer! 

I plan on using Volt products for the majority if not all (unless ya'll recommend otherwise).

Front House Image w/ Mock Up
https://photos.app.goo.gl/zNKKArY24jP4D6Wp7

Back House Image w/ Mock Up
https://photos.app.goo.gl/W4tLTdWcpgA2GvP96

I'm a huge advocate of DIY and I'm really excited to start this project. Although, I do not have an elaborate landscape/hardscape or awesome views to make this a remarkable project. I do have a vision and love to tinker around in my yard. I plan to have just enough lights to provide a nice ambiance setting in my back yard and classy minimalist lighting in my front yard.

*Overall Plan -* 
Front Yard:

2 or 3 Up Lights face the brick facade of my house

Approximately 7 Landscape Lights in the mulch bed

Back Yard: 

This is where I would like some input on design. I just had a single row of fence installed (surrounding neighbors have fences that required me to only have 1 row of fence installed to close off my yard). With that being said, I only have a single row of fence posts that are showing in my yard. I would like to install downward facing deck lights around the perimeter of my yard. Roughly 8' apart. Thoughts?

I have a mulch bed in each corner of my yard. I was thinking of lighting up those sections but the spruce tree in one section is larger than the edged landscape. Recommendations on a light for this area?

*Questions:*
Should I daisy chain the front lights (up lights and then landscape lights in mulch bed) or should I use a hub?
The front of house lighting will have roughly a total of 100'-125' max of cable.​The back of house lighting will have anywhere from 200'-350' max of cable.​


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

@SlimCookie welcome to TLF. I highly recommend Volt. I installed my system last year and am loving it.

First thing you want to do is read Ware's project thread. It is loaded with info and diagrams and links. Everything you want to know is there.

You can also look at mine, which is can be found in my signature below.

I would recommend using a hub - the Volt direct burial connectors are perfect - to ensure you get even voltage from one light to the next with minimal drop.

If you post pics of the areas you want to light up, we can try to help.

@EvanK is also a Volt rep who frequents this site. He is a great resource.


----------



## SlimCookie (Aug 14, 2019)

Harts said:


> @SlimCookie welcome to TLF. I highly recommend Volt. I installed my system last year and am loving it.
> 
> First thing you want to do is read Ware's project thread. It is loaded with info and diagrams and links. Everything you want to know is there.
> 
> ...


Thanks @Harts for the links and information!

I've uploaded two aerial photos of my property and what I plan to illuminate. Hubs seem like a great idea but I'm not 100% if it would be ideal for my situation. Specifically for the perimeter of my backyard fencing that I plan to attach downward facing deck lights. Thoughts?


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

I would look at the 8 way connectors. You can attach up to 6 lights on each. One lead for the main line and the last lead would be to connect to another connector. From the looks of it you would need 3 of those.

The other option is to run multiple lines off your transformer.

I ran one line to my back garden bed and have 3 connectors running of it, with 13 lights.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

I would also look at the up/down lights. I have those on the privacy screen. Wish I bought them for my fence.


----------



## SlimCookie (Aug 14, 2019)

@Harts How did you hide the wire on the fence?

I have one row of fencing where the fence posts are on my inside yard and the remaining two sides, I only have the outside fencing showing in my yard (posts are in neighbors yard).


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

I took a few of the fence boards off so I could drill through the posts and run the wires through. I used a Volt connector (hidden behind the far left fence panel behind the BBQ). One of the best features about Volt is the ability to upgrade your lights to include a 25' lead wire. So all of my lights across the fence feed left into the connector.



This worked for me because of the way my fence was built. I'd have to give some thought to your issue. Can you post a picture of the fence (where the posts are on the other side) so I can get a visual?


----------



## SlimCookie (Aug 14, 2019)

@Harts Thanks for the quick reply. I kinda wish I would've torn down the neighbors fence and replaced it with a new fence....mine looks so much better than theirs 

I'm gonna have to find a way to hid the wires along their fence line....hopefully they won't mind me attaching a light to it. If not, I'll have to find another solution.

The designing of this takes forever! But I think it's the most important part of the project.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

You are 100% correct. Planning this type of project makes the execution of the install significantly easier. The hardest part was digging the trench from my transformer to the back garden bed. It took me just a few hours before I was turning the lights on.


----------



## EvanK (Aug 8, 2018)

Happy to help anyway I can @SlimCookie! I second @Harts point about posting some more photos of the areas you were targetting and the fence you are trying to run wires through; you could probably get some more precise recommendations.

A point I would have about the layout you posted for the front yard would be to not use too many path lights in that front garden bed; 2-3 properly placed could look great. Sometimes less can be more as far as a beautiful design. Also, be sure to use narrow beam spreads for those lights on the house; this will help to prevent possible glare off the windows and keep your lights focused on the intended zones rather than flooding the entire front wall.

Great idea on the perimeter of deck lights! They definitely look beautiful on fences just like Harts project. The spacing/amount would ultimately come down to how much light you wanted/needed and the fence; it's difficult to tell from that aerial view but, I think you certainly have the right idea. The deck lights could provide subtle illumination for those mulch beds but, if you were wanting more, perhaps a path light or 2 in each of the beds. If you were asking about the spruce, I would recommend a spot/flood light (depending on its current size/expected future growth really).

As far a hub goes, I would highly recommend using one for the front area. Ordering 25' lead wires and using the pro junction hub would make installing that front area a breeze. A hub or two might help you in the back yard as well for the clusters of fixtures up near the house; ultimately depending on your final layout. A few of the lights will probably still need to be daisy-chained or ran directly to the transformer either way.


----------



## SlimCookie (Aug 14, 2019)

@Harts or @EvanK - Is there a power source available to test lights? I want to order a few different lights from Volt but want to use a temporary connection to light up a spotlight or deck light to preview before I install a transformer and wiring. Thoughts?


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Not to my knowledge. Evan would be able to answer.


----------



## EvanK (Aug 8, 2018)

SlimCookie said:


> @Harts or @EvanK - Is there a power source available to test lights? I want to order a few different lights from Volt but want to use a temporary connection to light up a spotlight or deck light to preview before I install a transformer and wiring. Thoughts?


We don't have any temporary power sources that we sell but our AMP® contractors (and many others out there) do use portable sales kits which often just have a standard 12V automotive battery essentially. It is a temporary power source but definetely great for briefly demonstrating light outputs. With low-voltage theres no polarity to worry about so it would be as simple as attaching a leadwire to the battery's power taps.


----------

